# Looking for 510 4dr seats



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone in the socal area have some 510 seats they want to sell Mine doesnt have any seats and I want to go all original...

Thanks


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

I dont live in Socal but I have all the seats for sale. There out of a 71 I just bought. They need to be reapulstered.

Truett


----------



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

where you located at? and how much? :givebeer:


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

Im in Boise Idaho. 50 + shipping.


----------



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

for all the seats? got any pics... :cheers:


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

Check your PM box


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

hey wicked510, i have some stock 510 seats that are in pretty good shape, i dont currently have the seat rails, i sold them a while ago. they were in good shape when i pulled them out to install my corbeau seats, and i havnt used them since. i'm new to the forums, so i might forget to check back in here, but i am very active on the510realm.com, just give me a pm. i live in san diego


----------



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

cool I got the pm and thank you guys for everything... :thumbup:


----------

